# Waiting



## Uncle Peter (Aug 7, 2014)

Holy cow - i've been waiting for a library album to come out since January. Library just takes forever...

What's the longest time you've had to wait before some of your music was released?


----------



## Stephen Rees (Aug 7, 2014)

So long I lost track of time and space and my place within the Cosmos


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 7, 2014)

Let's see, we finished our album for MCA back in 1988. Still waiting for the release . . .

:mrgreen:


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 7, 2014)

Mike Greene @ Fri Aug 08 said:


> Let's see, we finished our album for MCA back in 1988. Still waiting for the release . . .
> 
> :mrgreen:



Ha! I used to know the guy who ran publishing for MCA back then. Want me to give him a call for you? :D


----------



## AC986 (Aug 7, 2014)

Uncle Peter @ Thu Aug 07 said:


> Holy cow - i've been waiting for a library album to come out since January. Library just takes forever...
> 
> What's the longest time you've had to wait before some of your music was released?



3 weeks on one ATM. Are you waiting on the distributors?


----------



## vimonster (Aug 9, 2014)

I once waited about a year, then it was cancelled.


----------



## Cruciform (Aug 9, 2014)

Over 3 years now.

Although I can't say I'm still waiting. I gave up on it after two years. :roll:


----------



## AC986 (Aug 9, 2014)

There's nothing like success stories is there.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Aug 9, 2014)

On average I'd say the library albums I've done have taken between 3 to 9 months from delivery of final files to release. In one exceptional case it took almost 2 years.

@Cruciform - Are you talking about library music? If so, I think you are well within your rights to ask politely what's happening with your tracks.

If they answer to your satisfaction - fine, but if they don't answer to your satisfaction it might not be out of place….

1) to ask for control of the tracks to be returned to you (assuming you have already signed a contract)…

or….

2) to inform them that the tracks are no longer available to them (assuming you haven't already signed a contract).


I wouldn't hesitate to do that myself. Three years really is poor.


----------



## Cruciform (Aug 9, 2014)

Stephen,

They're older cues that I probably wouldn't do anything with now anyway (as in I've exponentially grown as a writer/producer since then), so I don't really care about the tracks. But I expected far more from this particular brand name library. Ah well...

Rob.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Aug 9, 2014)

Cruciform @ Sat Aug 09 said:


> Stephen,
> 
> They're older cues that I probably wouldn't do anything with now anyway, so I don't really care about the tracks. But I expected far more from this particular brand name library. Ah well...
> 
> Rob.



Sorry to hear that Rob. Hope you are having better success elsewhere.


----------



## Cruciform (Aug 9, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Sat Aug 09 said:


> Sorry to hear that Rob. Hope you are having better success elsewhere.



It's a learning experience. But yep, onwards and upwards always. =o


----------



## Uncle Peter (Aug 10, 2014)

vimonster @ Sat Aug 09 said:


> I once waited about a year, then it was cancelled.



That sucks.

Well - I made them wait long enough - so I guess it's payback for me.


----------



## Uncle Peter (Aug 10, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Sat Aug 09 said:


> On average I'd say the library albums I've done have taken between 3 to 9 months from delivery of final files to release. In one exceptional case it took almost 2 years.



Hi Stephen, oh right well I guess mine is in that time frame. The other guys I've done stuff for have always been quite nippy in getting stuff out there.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Aug 10, 2014)

4 1/2 years Unc. :D

A game got shelved in 2007, then unexpectedly resurrected 4 years later with only 3 months warning. It was a bit of a mad scramble to re-record chunks of live music and re-program sample based stuff to bring it up to date. Not ideal.


----------



## Greg (Aug 10, 2014)

When you sign over your music to libraries / publishers, Id advise adding a little extra clause that states if the music isn't released by said date, the contract is cancelled and you retain publishing.

Protects you from a lazy library squatting on your music!


----------



## rgames (Aug 10, 2014)

Greg @ Sun Aug 10 said:


> When you sign over your music to libraries / publishers, Id advise adding a little extra clause that states if the music isn't released by said date, the contract is cancelled and you retain publishing.
> 
> Protects you from a lazy library squatting on your music!


+1, though that's a hard sell when there's up-front pay involved.

Related question: what's the longest you've ever waited on a cue sheet?


----------



## Uncle Peter (Aug 11, 2014)

Stephen Baysted @ Sun Aug 10 said:


> 4 1/2 years Unc. :D
> 
> A game got shelved in 2007, then unexpectedly resurrected 4 years later with only 3 months warning. It was a bit of a mad scramble to re-record chunks of live music and re-program sample based stuff to bring it up to date. Not ideal.



Hi Stephen - been a while! Hope all is well
4 years eh - ok I'll stop grumbling then ;D


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Aug 11, 2014)

Uncle Peter @ Mon Aug 11 said:


> Stephen Baysted @ Sun Aug 10 said:
> 
> 
> > 4 1/2 years Unc. :D
> ...



Indeedie - hope all is well with you mate. 

Come back, we miss you fella. :wink:


----------

